# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Bare PCB supplier from LJCIRCUITS.COM

## LJCIRCUITSPCB

Our company has serviced the Printed Circuit Board fabrication for many years. Here is our base information for you:

1.    Our products: Single/double-side PCB, Multi-layer (4 to 16layers), flexible PCB, etc. 

2.    Material range: FR-4 (130TG-180TG), Polyimide, Aluminum.

3.    Express PCBs: 24 Hour/48Hour Delivery Available for Single/ Double Sided and 4-layer boards.

4.    Surface Treatment: HAL (lead-free), Chem. Ni/Au, OSP, Chem. Tin, Gold Finger, etc.

5.    Finished copper thickness up to 5oz (175um).

6.   To complete ISO9002 Quality Management System, our UL certification No. is E363906. All PCBs follow IPC-6012, IPC-A-600 and IPC-840 standard to build.

We'd gratefully appreciate your consideration. Well help you succeed. Should you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to contact us. 

For more information, please visit our website: www.ljcircuits.com or make email to us: info@ljcircuits.com or sales@ljcircuits.com Thanks.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello LJCIRCUITSPCB, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## LJCIRCUITSPCB

Dear,
Thanks for your message. I will.
Have a pleasured day.

----------

